# Fabula Exposition a Graphic Novel Mash-up of Prose & Comic book Superhero Action



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

*Fabula Zero Exposition, A humorous graphic novel superhero fantasy adventure all about the effects of writers block by Nick Davis*

Even Jack will admit he isn't having a great month. After finally getting his dream job as lead writer on the Captain Avenger comic his inspiration runs dry. With a submission deadline looming his editor on his back and no sleep for days he tries to hash out a story with little success. Then things really start to turn strange; Jack's characters start popping up in his life and he finds himself caught up in action straight out of the pages of a comic book.

The question is as Jack's realities collide and the line between fiction and real life starts to blur is Jack on the verge of a nervous breakdown? Or are these events more real than he realizes&#8230;

Exposition is an unique mash up of comic book and prose all about the insanity of writers block. This is a story featuring Superheros, evil Villains, dim Henchmen, noisy Ninjas, giant Robots and a very diabolic dance number as a Jack begins to lose the plot as he tries to find his ending.










Fabula Zero Exposition is a graphic novel mash-up up of comic book and prose story telling available now on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/ Click the link to download this unique storytelling experience.

Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in Multi eReader Formats here on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

Be sure to check out and like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Congratulations on your book, Nick!

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KindleBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KindleBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Ever wondered what happened if the characters you read about come to life around you? Meet Jack, a comic book writer with an extreme case of writers block up against a very, very hard deadline... To say things are going to get strange for him is an understatement.

Exposition, a humorous story of Superheros, Dastardly Villains, Evil Henchmen, Giant Robots, and Ninjas...

Available now on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98

Available now on the Nook at http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Exposition/Nick-Davis/e/2940012454584

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Superhero stories are all about flights and tights, muscle bound heroes taking on the dastardly villain in a climatic over the top kitchen sink fight...

Well this one isn't...

Exposition, a humorous story of Superheros, Dastardly Villains, Evil Henchmen, Giant Robots, and Ninjas... And what happens when a successful comic book writer gets a bad case of writers block and his characters come to life around him. Zany humorous fun and one dark dance number...

Available now on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98

Available now on the Nook at http://search.barnesandnoble.com/Exposition/Nick-Davis/e/2940012454584

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Exposition, a humorous story of Superheros, Dastardly Villains, Evil Henchmen, Giant Robots, and Ninjas... And what happens when an up and coming comic book writer gets a bad case of writers block and his characters come to life around him. Zany humorous fun and one dark dance number...

Available now on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Ever wondered what happened if the characters you read about come to life around you? Meet Jack, a comic book writer with an extreme case of writers block up against a very, very hard deadline... To say things are going to get strange for him is an understatement.

Exposition, a humorous story of Superheros, Dastardly Villains, Evil Henchmen, Giant Robots, and Ninjas...










Fabula Zero Exposition is a graphic novel mash-up up of comic book and prose story telling available now on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/ Click the link to download this unique storytelling experience.

Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Fabula Zero Exposition is the most unique graphic novel you are ever going to read. This book is a mash-up up of comic book and prose story telling available now on the Kindle at http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/ Click the link to download this unique storytelling experience.

Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

From Dan Nokes from 21st Century Sand Shark Studios - _Good stuff&#8230; A balanced comedic and sureal book with the slice-o-life blended quite well._

Superheroics, dance numbers, a blurred reality and a writer up against a hard deadline... Exposition is the most unique graphic novel mash-up of narrative prose and comic book panels that you have to read to believe. Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

More Feedback from a Reader who picked up Exposition on a whim... _read the book. its really good. quick read, and i didnt mind the text without pictures as much as i thought i would. definitely a suggestible title to someone who is enthusiastic about the behind the scenes of how a comic gets made. This confirms that there is a lot of hallucination and big dreaming involved._

Superheroics, dance numbers, a blurred reality and a writer up against a hard deadline... Exposition is the most unique graphic novel mash-up of narrative prose and comic book panels that you have to read to believe. Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

A frustrated writer up against a hard deadline and characters that come to life straight out off a comic book page. A humorous Superheroic look at he effects of writers block... Fabula Exposition is the most unique graphic novel mash-up of narrative prose and comic book panels that you have to read to believe. Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## Steverino (Jan 5, 2011)

Genre-bending metafiction!  Cool!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Writers block, comic book action and narrative prose in a humorous mash-up on your Kindle... Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Writers block, dancing Ninjas and comic book action with a seamless narrative prose in a humorous mash-up on your Kindle... Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

> "Excuse me, sir? Are you OK?"
> "I'm sorry," said Jack, looking around blinking, standing just in front of the Ninjas. A petite blonde with a cute button nose, her hair pulled up into a pony tail, dressed in the uniform top of the local bookstore cafe barista stood smiling at him. "Are you OK?"
> "Yes, yes . . . perfectly fine," said Jack looking around him all confused. The warehouse, Doctor Dark, the Ninjas, and even the mighty Captain Avenger started to fade away, replaced with the more mundane tables, chairs and the wooden floor of his local bookstore cafe.
> "It was just like you were jumping around and . . . like, talking to people who weren't there," said the Blonde Barista.
> ...


Writers block, dancing Ninjas and comic book action with a seamless narrative prose in a humorous mash-up in eBook format... This book is part graphic novel, part narrative text, check it out for one of the most unique and enjoyable reads you will ever pick up.

Available on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

A Graphic novel for your Kindle!!!

A frustrated writer up against a hard deadline and characters that come to life straight out off a comic book page. A humorous Superheroic look at he effects of writers block... Fabula Exposition is the most unique graphic novel mash-up of narrative prose and comic book panels that you have to read to believe. Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Fan of indie comics? Then check out Fabula Zero Exposition an indie Graphic Novel optimized for your Kindle all about the a writer battling the effects of writers block.

A frustrated writer up against a hard deadline and characters that come to life straight out off a comic book page. A humorous Superheroic look at he effects of writers block... Fabula Exposition is the most unique graphic novel mash-up of narrative prose and comic book panels that you have to read to believe. Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/Exposition-ebook/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Yesterday my son picked up Exposition, flickered through the pages and asked to read it. 
I said, 'Are you sure?'
And his reply was amazing, 'Dad you wrote a comic book how cool is that!'

He is right I did write a comic book and sometimes I forget that is a really cool thing to attempt. So are you fan of comic books? Then you should check out Fabula Zero Exposition, an indie graphic novel that mixes comic book action with narrative prose action in a story about a writer fighting the effects of extreme writers block, as his characters come to life and attempt to write the story for him.

Fabula Zero Exposition is a humorous Superheroic tale, optimized for your Kindle...

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

And please like my Facebook Author page at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Nick-Davis/127302163985721
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Fabula Zero Exposition is a humorous Superheroic tale, a graphic novel optimized for your Kindle... Part comic, part narrative and a tale that turns the comic book world on its end and gives it a good shake.

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
This book is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Sequential comic storytelling meets narrative prose with humorous results and dancing Ninjas - Fabula Zero Exposition

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
This book is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Fabula Zero Exposition a Graphic Novel where sequential art meets narrative prose in a battle to defeat writers block...

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
This book is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

What can I say? Looking for a Graphic Novel for your eReader that has a diabolical villain, a noble Superhero, dancing Ninjas and a writer with terminal writers block? Then check Fabula Zero Exposition a Graphic Novel where sequential art meets narrative prose in a blended new wave of storytelling - http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA here - http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in the UK click here - http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
Or if you are in Germany click here - http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/

To download it to your Nook click here - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
This book is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Diabolical villain, evil Henchmen, a noble Superhero, dancing Ninjas and a writer with terminal writers block? Then check out Fabula Zero Exposition a Graphic Novel for your eReader device and available in print where sequential art meets narrative prose in a blended new wave of storytelling...

This book is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook click here - http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Sequential art meets narrative prose with twist of dancing Ninja's, a Diabolical Villain, a Giant Robot, an extreme case of Writers Block and an over heroic Superhero all in search of an ending. Humor, danger, excitement and tension all in a most unexpected graphic novel you will ever read.

Fabula Zero Exposition is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you know that Marvel, DC and Image are pushing hard to get their comics on eReaders devices? The digital frontier is opening for sequential stories and that is pretty damn cool... But you want to be even cooler?

Then pick up an Independent title today! Original characters and stories that thrill and entertain because you really don't know what will happen next! New characters and new world to explore are just a click away!

Test the waters with Fabula Zero Exposition, a graphic novel where narrative prose and sequential storytelling do battle to break a writer of paralyzing writers block. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, a very confused comic book writer and possibly Flying Monkey's with laser beams!!!

Oh... Did we mention the Ninjas?

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition which is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Fabula Zero Exposition is a graphic novel mash-up optimized for your eReader device of narrative prose and sequential storytelling. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Giant Robots, Ninjas and a writer on the verge of a nervous breakdown all in search of an ending. Humor, danger, excitement and tension all in a most unexpected graphic novel you will ever read.

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition which is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

Also please checkout our revamped Fabula Facebook page click the link and please LIKE at https://www.facebook.com/ProjectFabula
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Fabula got reviewed on the 21st Century Sanshark Indie Review Splash Page! Check it out here - http://21sandshark.com/blog/?p=817

Fabula Zero Exposition is a graphic novel mash-up optimized for your eReader device of narrative prose and sequential storytelling. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Giant Robots, Ninjas and a writer on the verge of a nervous breakdown all in search of an ending. Humor, danger, excitement and tension all in a most unexpected graphic novel you will ever read.

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition which is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

Also please checkout our revamped Fabula Facebook page click the link and please LIKE at https://www.facebook.com/ProjectFabula
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Fabula Exposition is the most unique read and graphic novel you can pick up today, and it is well worth the read :thumbsup:

Fabula Zero Exposition is a graphic novel mash-up optimized for your eReader device of narrative prose and sequential storytelling. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Giant Robots, Ninjas and a writer on the verge of a nervous breakdown all in search of an ending. Humor, danger, excitement and tension all in a most unexpected graphic novel you will ever read.

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition which is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at 




Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

Also please checkout our revamped Fabula Facebook page click the link and please LIKE at https://www.facebook.com/ProjectFabula
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Fabula Zero Exposition the most unique graphic novel you will ever read!!! A mashup of narrative prose and sequential storytelling. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Giant Robots, Ninjas and a writer on the verge of a nervous breakdown all in search of an ending. Humor, danger, excitement and tension with added Ninjas!!!

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition which is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

Also please checkout our revamped Fabula Facebook page click the link and please LIKE at https://www.facebook.com/ProjectFabula
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you know that Marvel, DC and Image are pushing hard to get their comics on eReaders devices? The digital frontier is opening for sequential stories and that is pretty damn cool... But how do you become the King of Comic Cool? Pick up an Independent Title Today!!!

Be the first to discover original characters and stories that thrill and entertain because you really don't know what will happen next! New characters and new world to explore are just a click away!

Test the waters with Fabula Zero Exposition, a graphic novel where narrative prose and sequential storytelling do battle to break a writer of paralyzing writers block. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, a very confused comic book writer and possibly Flying Monkey's with laser beams!!!

Oh... Did we mention the Ninjas?

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition which is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

Also please checkout our revamped Fabula Facebook page click the link and please LIKE at https://www.facebook.com/ProjectFabula
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

What would you do if your characters came to life?

Fabula Zero Exposition is the most unique graphic novel you will ever read. A book were sequential storytelling and narrative prose combine to tell the story of Jack, a comic book writer with a horrendous writers block. A story of a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, and possibly Flying Monkey's with laser beams!!! All fighting to find their ending...

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition which is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

Also please checkout our revamped Fabula Facebook page click the link and please LIKE at https://www.facebook.com/ProjectFabula
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you know that Marvel, DC and Image are pushing hard to get their comics on eReaders devices? The digital frontier is opening for sequential stories and that is pretty damn cool... But you want to be even cooler?

Then pick up an Independent title today! Original characters and stories that thrill and entertain because you really don't know what will happen next! New characters and new world to explore are just a click away!

Test the waters with Fabula Zero Exposition, a graphic novel where narrative prose and sequential storytelling do battle to break a writer of paralyzing writers block. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, a very confused comic book writer and possibly Flying Monkey's with laser beams!!!

Oh... Did we mention the Ninjas?

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition which is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Fabula Zero Exposition, a graphic novel where narrative prose and comic book storytelling do battle to break a writer of paralyzing writers block. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, a very confused comic book writer trying to find the story's ending and possibly flying Monkey's with laser beams!!!

Oh... Did we mention the Ninjas?

Or the flying Monkey's?

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition this unique graphic novel is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

A graphic novel that has everything!!!

Suspense... Danger... Peril... Ninjas... Drama... Spectacular... Song and Dance... Ninjas... Superheroes... Giant Robots... And one confused writer...

Fabula Zero Exposition, a graphic novel where narrative prose and comic book storytelling do battle to break a writer of paralyzing writers block. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, a very confused comic book writer trying to find the story's ending and possibly flying Monkey's with laser beams!!!

Oh... Did we mention the Ninjas?

Or the flying Monkey's?

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition this unique graphic novel is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Action!!! Danger and Ninjas!!!

Fabula Zero Exposition, a graphic novel where narrative prose and comic book storytelling do battle to break a writer of paralyzing writers block. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, a very confused comic book writer trying to find the story's ending and possibly flying Monkey's with laser beams!!!

Oh... Did we mention the Ninjas?

Or the flying Monkey's?

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition this unique graphic novel is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## Sequart (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm in the comics field, and we publish books about comics, so I was very glad to hear about this project! It's rare to see a super-hero project on these boards. Good luck with it, and I'll check it out!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Superheroes, Villains, more Ninjas than you can shake a Ninjas stick at as one confused writer with terminal writers block tries to find his ending...

Fabula Zero Exposition, a graphic novel where narrative prose and comic book storytelling do battle to break a writer of paralyzing writers block. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, a very confused comic book writer trying to find the story's ending and possibly flying Monkey's with laser beams!!!

Oh... Did we mention the Ninjas?

Or the flying Monkey's?

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition this unique graphic novel is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Superheroes... Villains and Ninjas... Oh my...
Superheroes... Villains and Ninjas... Oh my...
Superheroes... Villains and Ninjas... Oh my...
And one very confused comic book writer...

Fabula Zero Exposition, a graphic novel where narrative prose and comic book storytelling do battle to break a writer of paralyzing writers block. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, a very confused comic book writer trying to find the story's ending and possibly flying Monkey's with laser beams!!!

Oh... Did we mention the Ninjas?

Or the flying Monkey's?

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition this unique graphic novel is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Did you know that Marvel, DC and Image are pushing hard to get their comics on eReaders devices? The digital frontier is opening for sequential stories and that is pretty d*mn cool... But how do you become the King of Comic Cool? Pick up an Independent Title Today!!!

Be the first to discover original characters and stories that thrill and entertain because you really don't know what will happen next! New characters and new world to explore are just a click away!

Test the waters with Fabula Zero Exposition, a graphic novel where narrative prose and sequential storytelling do battle to break a writer of paralyzing writers block. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, a very confused comic book writer and possibly Flying Monkey's with laser beams!!!

Oh... Did we mention the Ninjas?

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition which is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

Also please checkout our revamped Fabula Facebook page click the link and please LIKE at https://www.facebook.com/ProjectFabula
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

A graphic novel that has everything!!!

Suspense... Danger... Peril... Ninjas... Drama... Spectacular... Song and Dance... Ninjas... Superheroes... Giant Robots... And one confused writer...

Fabula Zero Exposition, a graphic novel where narrative prose and comic book storytelling do battle to break a writer of paralyzing writers block. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, a very confused comic book writer trying to find the story's ending and possibly flying Monkey's with laser beams!!!

Oh... Did we mention the Ninjas?

Or the flying Monkey's?

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition this unique graphic novel is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## SEAN H. ROBERTSON (Mar 14, 2011)

Congratulations on your new book!   I wish you a million sales now!


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Superheroes... Villains and Ninjas... Oh my...
Superheroes... Villains and Ninjas... Oh my...
Superheroes... Villains and Ninjas... Oh my...
And one very confused comic book writer...

Fabula Zero Exposition, a graphic novel where narrative prose and comic book storytelling do battle to break a writer of paralyzing writers block. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Ninjas, Giant Robots, a comic book convention, a very confused comic book writer trying to find the story's ending and possibly flying Monkey's with laser beams!!!

Oh... Did we mention the Ninjas?

Or the flying Monkey's?

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition this unique graphic novel is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656
Arigato,
Nick Davis


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Fabula Zero Exposition the most unique graphic novel you will ever read!!! A mashup of narrative prose and sequential storytelling. Featuring a superheroic Superhero, a diabolical Villain, evil Henchmen, Giant Robots, Ninjas and a writer on the verge of a nervous breakdown all in search of an ending. Humor, danger, excitement and tension with added Ninjas!!!

Check out Fabula Zero Exposition which is also available in print at http://alt-world.alt-world.com/?p=3989

Check it out on the Kindle in the USA at http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In the UK at http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In Germany at http://www.amazon.de/dp/B004XVZZ98/
In France at https://www.amazon.fr/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Italy at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98
In Spain at https://www.amazon.it/dp/B004XVZZ98

To download it to your Nook at http://www.barnesandnoble.com/w/fabula-zero-exposition-nick-davis/1104716422?ean=2940012454584&format=nook-book

On the Kobo at http://www.kobobooks.com/ebook/Fabula-Zero-Exposition/book-TqT0-hVWk0q0qj_HFaLYUg/page1.html

On the Sony eReader at http://ebookstore.sony.com/ebook/nick-davis/exposition/_/R-400000000000000387440

On the Apple iBook/itunes store at http://itunes.apple.com/us/book/fabula-zero-exposition/id438866195?mt=11

Or in multiple eReader formats on Smashwords at http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/55656

Also please checkout our revamped Fabula Facebook page click the link and please LIKE at https://www.facebook.com/ProjectFabula


----------



## altworld (Mar 11, 2010)

Never forgotten, but sometimes overlooked Fabula Zero Exposition is a mashup of narrative prose and sequential action...

Some say it is a lopsided slightly off keltar look at the insanity of writers block in the hands of neurotic comic book writer. What it turns into is a off the rails roller-coaster ride featuring noisy Ninjas, an overly heroic Hero, a Diabolical Vaudeville Shakespearean Super villain, a Giant Robot and Jack who is desperately trying not to lose the plot...

Take a look at one the most unique Graphic Novels you will ever find!!!

Click the link below to find out more....
http://alt-world.com/altworld/?p=3989


----------

